# Tuna fishing at night



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

I Any you people been catching any YF at night? I heard the night bite has been dead... From what i hearing, I am better off trying to focus on the YF after sun up and throughout the day. What do you all think?:help:


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Yellowfin bite at night they are just not at the surface, you either got send a bait down or a butterfly jig will work. Chunking works too.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Its like any daytime tuna bite, they may be up or they may be down. I've had some of the best topwater bites at night and by midnight had our limit and were headin to the barn. The best time to catch tuna is when they are biting. The best way to be there for their feeding time is to spend as much time on the water as you can.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Once again, Chris is spot on!


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------

